# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Open Source Virtual Reality (OSVR)

## Airicist

Website - osvr.com

twitter.com/opensource_vr

----------


## Airicist

What is OSVR Open Source Virtual Reality

Published on Dec 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Razer's open source VR headset | CES 2015 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> Engadget's Ben Gilbert gets a first look at Razer's VR kit it hopes will interest more developers and manufacturers.
> Read more here:
> 
> "Razer is launching an open-source VR headset this year"
> 
> by Ben Gilbert 
> January 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ben Lang Talks OSVR with Yuval Boger and Chris Mitchell 

Published on Jan 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On with Razer's OSVR Hacker Dev Kit 

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> We put on Razer's OSVR prototype, a headset that's part of an open-source initiative to promote virtual reality for PC gaming. Think of it as Android for VR, where not one company controls all the hardware and software. Will and Norm discuss what they learned about OSVR from chatting with Razer's representatives, and share their impressions on the hacker dev kit demo.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On: Razer's OSVR Hacker Dev Kit at GDC 2015 

Published on Mar 8, 2015




> Razer's approach to the virtual reality headset space is interesting: they're not making the best VR HMD, but one that can be modular for developers to experience with different features like augmented reality and third-party controller compatibility. We try the latest dev kit prototype at GDC 2015, and chat with Razer about why they're making a VR product at all.

----------


## Airicist

Checking In with Razer's OSVR Hacker Dev Kit

Published on Jan 10, 2016




> We stop by the Razer booth at CES to check in on the company's OSVR imitative and try out the Hacker Dev Kit virtual reality headset. It's not as polished a VR headset as the Oculus Rift or HTC Vive, but gives developers similar features to make games and experiment with virtual reality.

----------

